# Feeding raspberries?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I saw somewhere that it is ok to feed raspberries. Do you have to take out the little seed inside each section?


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't feed raspberries because there's too many little seeds in it. 

Someone more knowledgeable might know if its safe to be fed though though


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm with Tarynsgate on this one...seeds might be the issue...part of me says if Snarf can inhale a cricket as big as his head, he can deal with a little raspberry seed...but then another part (louder) says not to chance it.

I figure it would be about $300 if a seed got stuck on Snarf's teeth...and that's likely a best case scenario...

I'll stick to bananas and apples.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

In the days before I found HHC, I tried to feed Liam raspberries - no dice. Turned his nose right up at them. 

So you may not even have to worry about seeds if Pearl won't even go near the things! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

hmmm...Thanks! If we do try it, we'll definitely take the seeds out.


----------

